# Challenge accepted



## csk415 (Sep 6, 2016)

@gunnersguru was kind enough to add me to the 80rg smoke list. It's big folks. Pics don't really show how big. If you have one of these LGC cutters you will get the idea. Thanks (I think) for a unique opportunity. Thanks for the travelers. I'll give it a week and fire it up.


----------



## Alrightdriver (May 2, 2017)

Another nice bomb!! 

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM (Oct 15, 2015)

Haha!!! Great hit!


----------



## MyFatherFan (Feb 24, 2016)

That RG though is the real winner!! Putting that cutter to good use!

Nice hit Gunny!!

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Piper (Nov 30, 2008)

That's spectacular! Will you use a punch, V-cut or try a straight cut?


----------



## csk415 (Sep 6, 2016)

Piper said:


> That's spectacular! Will you use a punch, V-cut or try a straight cut?


It will be a punch, LGC cutter or a chainsaw.

More than likely it will be the cutter.


----------



## Alrightdriver (May 2, 2017)

csk415 said:


> It will be a punch, LGC cutter or a chainsaw.
> 
> More than likely it will be the cutter.


I'm thinking chainsaw is most likely

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo (Sep 9, 2015)




----------



## Alrightdriver (May 2, 2017)

Rondo said:


> View attachment 149721


I think you found the only suitable cutter. Can you get those in a xikar? Perhaps in black?

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415 (Sep 6, 2016)

Rondo said:


> View attachment 149721


I do have access to one of those.


----------



## msmith1986 (Apr 24, 2017)

Yes!

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ranger0282 (Mar 12, 2016)

Set em' up, knock em' down... Another Great Hit!!!!


----------

